

Is Microsoft looking to buy RIM? - run4yourlives
http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2007/08/30/tech-rim.html?ref=rss

======
run4yourlives
Makes sense to me, but a hard deal to do for sure. RIM is not exactly a
startup.

With iPhone and the mysterious gPhone, Microsoft might find itself played out
of this market... buying RIM would make them the leader here.

It's also interesting to ponder what this would do to the other, non aligned
players like Palm.

